# Hx. of DCIS



## Mklaubauf (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi,
What V code would I use for personal history of ductal carcinoma in situ of breast?

Code V10.3 states for history of conditons classified to 174 and 175.  DCIS code is 233.0 so I can't use V10.3.

I looked at V10.89 for personal history of malignant neoplasm of other sites, but under that it states history of conditions classfiable to 170-173, 190-195.


Thoughts please,

Marci, CPC


----------



## preserene (Nov 29, 2010)

233.0 Carsinoma in situ of the breast ;it is also called INTRA DUCTAL carcinomas and it can be placed under the 174 series too, forgetting the histological type of the cancer classification.
THE ideal Vcode  it carries along with its all histological variation is still in the category of V86.0 V86.1 with the identification of estrogen receptor status, giving an additional code along with the ca in situ code.
Even though it is ca in situ ,yet it is cancer and not categoried into non malignant status, meaning that its “IN PLACE'' Cancer status does not delete it from being cancer

[As they are also known as intraductal carcinoma and the most common type of noninvasive breast cancer in women and its connection with the hormonal receptor status, it needs to be still addressed.  It accounts for 13% of all breast cancer incidence upon diagnosis, according to statistics from the United States in 2004. It is often referred to as "stage zero breast cancer" and experts disagree on whether it should even be called "cancer." "Ductal carcinoma" refers to the development of cancer cells within the milk ducts of the breast. In situ means "in place" and refers to the fact that the cancer has not moved out of the duct and into any surrounding tissue.]
So coming to the point:
Apart from the V code 86.x series, if you are looking for a history code at all, then it can still be grouped to 10.x with its nature and the future it carries on with its prognosis ignoring its histological classification but group it in the general and broad classification of MALIGNACY, no matter what grade it is!!!


----------



## Glissons@ecu.edu (Aug 16, 2013)

Under V10.3 a tip is stated;
TIP:>Do not assign for personal history of ductal carcinoma in situ (DCIS); assign code V13.89.


----------

